# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  * دو راهی ریاضی تجربی* لطفا راهنمایی کنید

## pooryakharatha

سلام دوستان
من توو یه دو راهی موندم 
به نظر شما من هندسه رو حذف کنم یا مقاطع مخروطی ؟
با توجه به اینکه با هندسه آشنایی قبلی دارم ولی در مورد مقاطع هیچی نمیدونم 
لطفا تمام جوانب رو بسنجید و بگید اگه شما بودید چیکار میکردید 
مرسی دوستان

----------


## Captain

اونوخت این چه ربطی داره به تجربی و ریاضی؟!!

جلالخالق

ولی بهتره هیچی رو حذف نکنی!

چون ما تجربیا که تو کنکورمون زمین شناسی ضریب 0 هستش به جز زیر گروه دوم که 1 هستش بازم هستند خیلی ها که با وجود سختی زیاد این درس بازم میخوننش! مثه خودم

----------


## pourya_blue

اسپلش میشه riazie tajrobi!!!!
من اگه جای شما بودم هر دوشو حذف میکردم!!!
انتگرالو ولی بخون...
درضمن هندسه 92 پنج تا سوال داشت و مقاطع فقط 2تا سوال داره....
حالا خودت تصمیم بگیر!

----------


## pooryakharatha

خیلی ممنون دوستان

----------

